# Berried Cardinal Shrimp



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I finally have my first berried Cardinal shrimp.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice. Congratulations !! They don't require special treatment since there's no larval stage, hope to see your baby pictures in a few weeks.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They should hatch in about 18 days.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have White Orchid and some red mystery shrimp babies already.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrads very nice one of my favs!!!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you mind sharing your set up (size of tank, tank mates, substrate) and water parameters (temp, TDS, and PH). These are pretty pretty shrimps.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll post all my params and set up later. 
Here's a baby red mystery shrimp.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

congratz  very impressive!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a 20 gal set up I got from beijing08 before. My tds last night was around 700. I usually try to keep it around 400 but missed a WC last week due to the auction. I don't really check any other params unless I get deaths. I keep the temp around 27.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

That tank looks like shrimp paradise. Good job.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have crushed coral substrate. I keep Orange and Yellow tylo and Dwarf Black Poso snails with them. I think there's still one nerite snail in there too.


----------

